# Jazz Theory with Barry Harris



## millionrainbows

An interesting exposition of how the diminished sevenths and whole-tone scales work, to generate cycles of chords through the various keys. This is a working, practical application.


----------



## Barbebleu

millionrainbows said:


> An interesting exposition of how the diminished sevenths and whole-tone scales work, to generate cycles of chords through the various keys. This is a working, practical application.


MR, can you resend with just a link please? The embedded video just reloads on my iPad.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Barbebleu

millionrainbows said:


>


Cheers.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## millionrainbows

Another explanation of a Barry Harris concept.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows

Here is yet another "convert" to Barry Harris' ideas:


----------

